# Ultra-fast internet connection???



## aditya1987 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi friends..

I regularly go to a cyber cafe. I usually go there to download files. I get around 130-140 kbps while downloading files with flashget. When I asked about the connection speed form cybercafe owner, he told me that he has 256 kbps home plan from BSNL. I told him that you cannot get 130-140 kbps form 256 kbps line, you can only get 30-35 kbps. He laughed and told me that he is using a device called "Router".

Can anyone tell me is it possible to get such a high speed in 256kbps line and what the hell is "router"....


----------



## jack// ani (Dec 31, 2005)

Cafe guy was making you foll.....how can a router increase the speed!!! You said...you are getting speed of 130-140kbps, then whats wrong!! You can get max download speed of 30-35KB/s.....Hope you understand the difference between *b* and *B*.....


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 31, 2005)

is it legal to run a cyber cafe with a home plan ?


----------



## Ravi+ish (Dec 31, 2005)

the bsnl guys said... it's not illegal in anyway!!!
They said... the cafe will be offering lower quality service with home plan.. that's it!!!


And... the modem that is given by the DataOne service or any other so-called ADSL modem is the router. 

The DataOne Speed varies just like it does in dial-ups!! WHen u start downloading nething... it's 12-15 kbps (in dial-ups) and decreases to around 3-5kbps. In Bband... its starts with 130-140kbps... and then decreases  and stabilzes to 30-40kbps!!

Also, I'll like to quote... the sify Bband serv. is much better than DataOne... I donno much about the speed diff.. coz... i used it in cafes only. It was around the same thing given by DataOne. 
But, the link is not always there... i donno... whats the prob.... but sometimes.... it stops..... for some minutes... that does not happen with sify!!

Plz share ur experience on this one!!!

----------------------------------------
*ravishchandra.blogspot.com


----------



## shoegoe (Dec 31, 2005)

Ravi+ish said:
			
		

> The DataOne Speed varies just like it does in dial-ups!! WHen u start downloading nething... it's *12-15 kbps* (in dial-ups) and decreases to around *3-5kbps.* In Bband... its starts with *130-140kbps*... and then decreases  and stabilzes to *30-40kbps!!*



Hey... I think u messed up with kbps thing..

Anywaz To make it clear

*BSNL Offers 256kbps broadband right?? ie BSNL Offers 256/8=32KBps .. Got it?

It means that the maximum speed attainable would be around 32KBps. 

In dial up, we get connected at 33.6kbps or 44.0kbps(comp) ie 33.6/8=4.2KBps or 44.0/8=5.5KBps

So the average speed in dial up would be around 3-5KBps

Kbps-Kilo bits per second. ..... KBps-Kilo Bytes per second.. 

1 MB = 1024KB
1KB=1024 Bytes

Better check *romulus2.com/articles/guides/misc/bitsbytes.shtml to get your self clear

Hope i am simple and correct....


----------



## teknoPhobia (Dec 31, 2005)

Actually, for any network connection, you also have to take into account the paroty and stop bits which tend to add to the overhead....thus on a 100kbps line you would actually be getting approximately 10-11KBps and not 12.5 KBps


----------



## invisible (Jan 1, 2006)

wtf stop it.............he is telling 130-140KB/s 

hey we can get such speeds by flashing the ADSL modem chip.

and also if we change some settings in modem(router) we may get such speeds.


----------



## siriusb (Jan 1, 2006)

> hey we can get such speeds by flashing the ADSL modem chip.
> 
> and also if we change some settings in modem(router) we may get such speeds.


What you say work on 56k modems. But in ADSL, the speed limit is set at the ISP's server end. Not at the modem level. That is why you can change your plan without flashing or changing your modem.
I've heard of flashing/shorting of pin, etc on adsl modems, but at the max, they may unlock some hidden option that you can set.

And aditya, what sized files were you downloading? Small sized files may complete before the rate display algorithm "settles down" from the initial burst from buffer. Check a speed test site to be sure.
And I am pretty sure that the cafe-walla has a business plan. He would not have been given a home plan.


----------



## legolas (Jan 1, 2006)

siriusb is absolutely right. however, cable modems can be tweaked and be used to the fullest potential.. ADSL/DSL connections.. i dont think u can for the reason told above. i even found a software for tweaking cable modems and that they went in trouble with releasing that sort of a software and tehn they hav won against it and come back!! however, if the isp finds out... then we ll be blacklisted. cant help it thou.

with regard to the problem above, unless its a small file as siriusb said.. it cant be downloading @130. impossible with 256 DSL conx.

a news with reg. to cable modem is *here* :d

/legolas


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 1, 2006)

When downloading large file ,say 100 MB, I get 130-140 kbps throughout the download using flashget..


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, it happens with some download managers. For rg:

I use DAP which has options for swapping between controlled bandwidth, unlimited bandwidth usage, etc.
So as soon as i choose the option of unlimited, the window suddenly shows up 400-600KB/s but however, my downloads are incrementing by just my normal d/l speeds, i.e. 30KB/s or increase of .03MB/s.
So, i guess, its just a bug of the software.


----------



## h_kunte (Jan 1, 2006)

well yes...yrana2002 said it right.....Even in the "unlimited bandwidth" option in DAP, it might show shattering speeds, but then the d/l continues at the same normal speed.....The speed shown in DAP is all sh*t & doesnt mean much...

BTW, great xplanation siriusb & legolas....

HK


----------



## siriusb (Jan 1, 2006)

> When downloading large file ,say 100 MB, I get 130-140 kbps throughout the download using flashget..


Is all this fuss over you getting 140*kbps* on a 256*kbps* line?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 1, 2006)

The confusion a lowercase alphabet can create........


----------



## Ravi+ish (Jan 1, 2006)

shoegoe said:
			
		

> Ravi+ish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





      I AM SORRY.... u r right... absoluetly....  just a mistake typing.... i guess i shud have been more careful there!!!! SORRY!!!!


----------



## invisible (Jan 1, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> What you say work on 56k modems. But in ADSL, the speed limit is set at the ISP's server end. Not at the modem level. That is why you can change your plan without flashing or changing your modem.
> I've heard of flashing/shorting of pin, etc on adsl modems, but at the max, they may unlock some hidden option that you can set.
> 
> And aditya, what sized files were you downloading? Small sized files may complete before the rate display algorithm "settles down" from the initial burst from buffer. Check a speed test site to be sure.
> And I am pretty sure that the cafe-walla has a business plan. He would not have been given a home plan.


ADSL maximum speed is 8MBPS .
what u say is true for airtel .donno about bsnl.i think it is set at the modem end. 8) 
again dont confuse he is saying 140KB/s not 140 kbps


@yrana 
he is using flashget and there is no unlimited bandwidth options in flashget.so whatever he is saying is absolutely true.

@aditya 
tell me how much time it is taking for u to downlaod 100MB file?
On normal 256kbps line @ 30KB/s it shud take 60min
On 256kbps line @ 130KB/s it shud take 13min


----------



## legolas (Jan 1, 2006)

invisible, in DSL/ADSL i am pretty sure that its set at the other end.. and not in the modem side... if possible cud u tel me any site which holds tutorial for this sort of breaking of BW for DSL/ADSL case? atleast not tutorial but a case where ppl got screwed up for doing so?

however, u asked the right question, that shud solve the problem! 

/legolas


----------



## Ravi+ish (Jan 1, 2006)

The speeds that are given depends upon the provider ONLY, i think. First of all the technology that they are using. If they are using the first generations ADSL technology, then the maximum that theycan offer is 8Mbps. 
AND, if they have implemented the ADSL 2+ they can offer 24Mbps to the MAX.

After that comes the plans that the providers offer. There the speed varies again!! I hope i don't have to say anything about this here anymore... i mean abt the diff. speeds that are given by providers!

[EDIT] Also, the upload limit on ADSL is 1Mbps.

And, *there are no flaws regarding the MBps and Mbps here on this post!!*


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 1, 2006)

It hardly takes 15 minutes to download 100MB file..


----------



## legolas (Jan 1, 2006)

well.. i think then u hav to pacify urself that the hub owner fooled u that he has a 256 kbps conx. that is the only way i find for ur question!! 

/legolas


----------



## invisible (Jan 1, 2006)

legolas said:
			
		

> well.. i think then u hav to pacify urself that the hub owner fooled u that he has a 256 kbps conx. that is the only way i find for ur question!!
> 
> /legolas


dont irritate him   
it is possible to get more speeds than guaranteed for short periods of time.it happens very often on SIFY.i used to get 300KB/s on SIfy 48kbps connection for the whole month.


----------



## Ravi+ish (Jan 2, 2006)

ur comp... must be MIN-manipulating... now... can u get 151Kbps on a BSNL connection??
Now, bsnl doesn't even give what it promises... how on earth will it give 151Kbps?
and that too... for more than a month!!
What do u think?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2006)

well our connection BSNL ADSL can go that fast... why i am saying this..?? simple.. i had few problems with dataone here in my house & in our cafe... so after lot of complain letter few BSNL dudes came... they used user name *debb@dataone.in* for testing... here we saw.. *the speed was crossing 754kbps with DAP* (may be it could have gone more higher but the downloading content which was msantispyware was very small file... )... so lines can go that fast... it all depends on the ID & password what we r using...

so next time if they come... me thinking of useing few keylogers in my system... to log their password...


----------



## invisible (Jan 2, 2006)

Ravi+ish said:
			
		

> ur comp... must be MIN-manipulating... now... can u get 151Kbps on a BSNL connection??
> Now, bsnl doesn't even give what it promises... how on earth will it give 151Kbps?
> and that too... for more than a month!!
> What do u think?


u dont know anything


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 3, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> so next time if they come... me thinking of useing few keylogers in my system... to log their password...



 Yeah, me too gonna do that 

Overall this thread is a confused one over b's and B's


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 3, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Overall this thread is a confused one over b's and B's



right on target....  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 3, 2006)

To b or not to B,that is the question.....


----------



## comrade (Jan 3, 2006)

doesnt matter *b*(or)ad*B*and, but such a speed boost is possible on user side? i dont think so


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 3, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> doesnt matter *b*(or)ad*B*and, but such a speed boost is possible on user side? i dont think so



why not... if the ISP bandwidth limiter go hayware... then yup... as i wrote in my earlyer post that its all on user ID... lines r certainlly cappable enough to go that fast....


----------



## Ravi+ish (Jan 3, 2006)

invisible said:
			
		

> Ravi+ish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh... then tell me dude!!! what is it?? that I don't know!!!  :roll:  :roll:    

and yess!!  that keylogging wud be helpful!!!

btw, i don't think there is any conf. anymore with b and not to B ... or is it???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 3, 2006)

Ravi+ish said:
			
		

> oh... then tell me dude!!! what is it?? that I don't know!!!  :roll:  :roll:
> 
> and yess!!  that keylogging wud be helpful!!!
> 
> btw, i don't think there is any conf. anymore with b and not to B ... or is it???



ravi... it depends on the type of connection... ur comment about BSNL not giving proper speed (as u said "Now, bsnl doesn't even give what it promises... how on earth will it give 151Kbps? ") is right about DIAL up some extend it may be right of DIAS or ISDN... but here when we talk about ADSL.. its not right... over ADSL u can easlly ad a 0 after the speed digit u wrote (151KBPS.....)....


----------



## Ravi+ish (Jan 3, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> Ravi+ish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yess of course i was talking abt dial ups... i *AM* getting the right speed on my 256kbps connection... why won't i get a mere 151 kbps!!!


----------

